# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Water % in honey

## brecks

I filled two 30lb buckets with liquid honey yesterday.  With the refractometer set at 71 Brix, the first lot was 19% water - so OK but the second bucket was 21.4%.  How long do you think the 21.4% bucket will last before fermenting?  Should I mix the two lots together before bottling it or just feed the 21.4% lot back to the bees.  What other options do I have?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Dehumidifier and a cupboard might drop the water content brecks.
lm told it works best while the honey is still in the combs

----------


## brecks

Hi DR, thanks for your response.  I have decided to feed it back and perhaps the same with my smelly OSR (earlier post).

----------

